# Enviro Gas Fireplace Smell?



## powerdbygarrett (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello, 

I think I have probably read 57 different threads on Fireplaces producing an odor, so I know this topic has been beat to death but non of those threads were about Enviro as far as I remember. Most of the threads did not really produce an answer either. 

When I purchased my home in 10/2017, I decided to do some small renovations. One of the renovations was ripping out the builders grade gas fireplace ( do not know the brand) and replacing with a Enviro C34 Linear fireplace.

The fireplace was installed, the wall was covered with stone (almost identical as what is pictured on the enviro website). I turned it on a few times just to make sure it worked and that was that. The renovations were ongoing through out the winter so I did not really turn on the fireplace at all. I remember after it was installed there was a scent and the installer told me its normal and will go away.

When installing the new fireplace, ( my previous fireplace had vent pipping running all the way to the top of the chimney) the installer told me it would be better for the flame if instead of running it all the way to the top like before, to make the vent go out the side of the chimney to the side of the house. That side of the house is not really seen and that is where all my AC units and generator is so It did not matter to me.
So, he covered the old hole running to the top of the chimney with insulation and a board, and ran the new Enviro fireplace out of the side.

Before the beginning of this current winter (maybe Septemberish) I tried to turn on the fireplace and there was some issues and fireplace would not liight. Called dealer he ordered some parts, million years later they came in and were installed last month. 

So in January of 2019 I finally turned the fireplace on, after reading about the break in and curing period. I took two Sundays while the wife and child was out of the house and left the fireplace on high, with the windows upstairs and downstairs open. The fireplace burned for 10 hours each time. The smell was horrible, almost smelled toxic. It did not smell like gas or rotten eggs. If it makes a difference, my pilot light is always on and there is never a smell with just the pilot.

Here is the kicker and most important part of the thread. Today I decided to turn the fireplace on and it still smelled as bad as the first two times. Most interesting is the smell was mostly upstairs in my hallway. I did not smell anything in any bedroom or bathroom upstairs. Only in the hallway. The smell downstairs was minimal. Walking up right to the fireplace I did not smell anything at all.

I do not want to kill my family nor do I want my house to burn down. Enviro themselves have no contact info listed on the website, and my dealer probably wont help me.

So I am at a loss.

Anyone had any similar issues with Enviro?

Apologize for the very long post. TIA


----------



## wooduser (Feb 12, 2019)

I would start by getting the dealer motivated to examine the problem.  Call and complain.


----------



## RoastNToast (Mar 2, 2022)

Hey PBG,

I'm also an enviro owner and have a lingering smell well after the first cmfew curing fires. Smells like a self cleaning oven.

Any luck finding a solution to your issue, or getting a response from Enviro?


----------

